# Whats happened with the weather ????



## philly (Feb 5, 2010)

Enough is enough where is the sun gone ????


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

It came over to the UK for the weekend, it's on it's way back to you now, it didn't like it here either!!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

can we have it too please!! Spains not being blessed with much sun either!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## Cleo Shahateet (Feb 23, 2009)

The East Coast of the US is hogging it! Been sunny for about 2 weeks straight with no end in sight. I guess it can stay since they endured blizzard after blizzard this past winter :-0


----------



## Mycroft (Sep 9, 2009)

You should try living in the mountains, we have rain, sun, so cloudy we couldn't see the top of Troodos from home, and very strong winds, and that is all in the space of a few hours.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

We always get around a week of this in April when the winds blow in from africa and bring the sand which blots out the sun. We should get some rain in the next day or two which usually clears it and we get back to the sunshine again


----------



## steph+norm (Feb 5, 2008)

my parents will be pleased to hear that veronica! They began their holiday visiting my son in Limassol General and now they are finishing it with stormy weather lol!

Ah well, keeps us on our toes


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

steph+norm said:


> my parents will be pleased to hear that veronica! They began their holiday visiting my son in Limassol General and now they are finishing it with stormy weather lol!
> 
> Ah well, keeps us on our toes


Its these flippin coptic storms. Someone should tell Egypt to keep their stupid sand

I hope its nothing too serious with your son and that he is on the mend now:crutch:


----------



## Monty (Jun 9, 2008)

Well what can I say the weather here in the north east is Great, 
Starting to tan nicely for the holidays already


----------



## Monty (Jun 9, 2008)

*Snow*



Monty said:


> Well what can I say the weather here in the north east is Great,
> Starting to tan nicely for the holidays already


just to show how mad the weather is, the forecast for this weekend in Newcastle is snow :confused2:


----------



## Chris & Andrea (Feb 15, 2008)

Must be bad if we're reduced to talking about the weather. Watch out for the volcanic dust cloud.
Anybody know a good joke!


----------



## steph+norm (Feb 5, 2008)

Speaking of volcanic dust clouds  ... my parents are currently waiting about larnaca airport to see if they are getting on their plane back to belfast or not!


----------



## steph+norm (Feb 5, 2008)

ok, just heard they are not getting on their flight, they are now off to ayia napa on the bus to stay in olympic accommodation


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Chris & Andrea said:


> Must be bad if we're reduced to talking about the weather. Watch out for the volcanic dust cloud.
> Anybody know a good joke!


Hi Chris, long time no see. 

I heard a good joke earlier today but I cant put it in here. I'll get banned


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

This one should be ok though

A man is getting into the shower just as his wife is finishing up her shower, when the doorbell rings. The wife quickly wraps herself in a towel and runs downstairs. When she opens the door there stands Bob, the next door neighbour. Before she says a word, Bob says, "I'll give you £800 to drop that towel." After thinking for a moment, the woman drops her towel and stands naked in front of Bob. After a few seconds, Bob hands her £800 and leaves. The woman wraps back up in the towel and goes back upstairs. When she gets to the bathroom, her husband asks "Who was that?" "It was Bob the next door neighbour" she replies. "Great!" the husband says, "did he say anything about the £800 he owes me?"


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

A sales rep, an administration clerk and the manager are walking to lunch when they find an antique oil lamp. They rub it and a Genie comes out. The Genie says, "I'll give each of you just one wish". "Me first! Me first!" says the admin clerk. "I want to be in the Bahamas, driving a speedboat, without a care in the world". Puff! She's gone. "Me next! Me next!" says the sales rep. "I want to be in Hawaii, relaxing on the beach with my personal masseuse, an endless supply of Pina Coladas and the love of my life". Puff! He's gone. "OK, you're up", the Genie says to the manager. The manager says, "I want those two back in the office after lunch". 


Moral of the story: Always let your boss have the first say.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

steph+norm said:


> ok, just heard they are not getting on their flight, they are now off to ayia napa on the bus to stay in olympic accommodation


As the volcanic ash seems to be working its way eastward lets hope it dosnt end up coming here and your parents end up stranded here for days


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Chris & Andrea said:


> Must be bad if we're reduced to talking about the weather.  Watch out for the volcanic dust cloud.
> Anybody know a good joke!


Go to the "Politically Incorrect" thread in the Expat Lounge for good jokes!


----------



## zeebo (Nov 15, 2009)

Veronica i gotthat very same email today lol.. Cyprus is a small community lol


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

zeebo said:


> Veronica i gotthat very same email today lol.. Cyprus is a small community lol


I got it from a mate in the UK.
THE WORLD is a small place


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

:focus:
Guess what? It is raining again!
:focus:


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

baldilocks said:


> :focus:
> Guess what? It is raining again!
> :focus:


ITs not raining here We have got glorious weather:clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## bert (Mar 23, 2009)

Veronica said:


> ITs not raining here We have got glorious weather:clap2::clap2::clap2:


It's nice here too.How long for is anybodys guess!They've forecasted snow for next week

Donna


----------



## N1cky (Oct 25, 2008)

*Unfortunate pun - lovely weather*

Hi everyone - I was meant to be flying to Paphos today - phoned airline yesterday lunchtime to check situation - lady said sorry she didnt know what was happening as everything was up in the air! oh dear bet she regrets saying that now! Anyway at 1730 I was told we were leaving so rushed to pack my bags then at 1900 told cancelled and have now booked for next Saturday. lane:

Good news is that we have had a glorious day here in UK today - lets hope it continues :clap2:


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

The weather wasn't bad today, cloudy-ish and chilly (just 61°F/16°C) until 20 minutes ago when all hell broke loose with thunder and lightning and now it is bucketing down!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

baldilocks said:


> The weather wasn't bad today, cloudy-ish and chilly (just 61°F/16°C) until 20 minutes ago when all hell broke loose with thunder and lightning and now it is bucketing down!


Its been the other way round here! Thunder, lightning and torrential rain all night and this morning. But this afternoon it picked up nicely. Altho I dont think we're done yet!? I'm really fed up with it! I'm also sick of my friends and family in the UK banging on about how lovely it is there - the jokes wearing a bit thin!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

See jojo you are in the wrong country. You should be here in Cyprus with me
We have had another glorious day and boy is my pool starting to look inviting.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Veronica said:


> See jojo you are in the wrong country. You should be here in Cyprus with me
> We have had another glorious day and boy is my pool starting to look inviting.



Veronica .......... shut up LOL!!! Seriously tho, if it wasnt for the fact that Cyprus isnt very commutable for the "old man" we may well have done! I've certainly had enough of this rain! 

Sorry for sneaking into "cyprus" by the way !!

Jo xxx


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

jojo said:


> Veronica .......... shut up LOL!!! Seriously tho, if it wasnt for the fact that Cyprus isnt very commutable for the "old man" we may well have done! I've certainly had enough of this rain!
> 
> Jo xxx


That is the main drawback with Cyprus. The distance and cost invovled makes it untenable for anyone who commutes on a regular basis.


----------



## Chris & Andrea (Feb 15, 2008)

*Whats happened with the Weather*



Veronica said:


> Hi Chris, long time no see.
> 
> I heard a good joke earlier today but I cant put it in here. I'll get banned


Hi Veronica ~ Thanks for your PM as to whats happening in Polemi and yes apologies for not contributing of late, but always dipping in and out of the 'Forum site' to keep abreast of 'whats occurring' in the sunshine isle!
Still have a plan as you know, but what was a 5 year plan as had to be stretched a little, so we get quite envious of those who have managed to relocate.
The volcanic cloud is creating real problems now for the whole of Europe with what are seen as windows of opportunity being closed quickly. Some airlines have cancelled flights until Wednesday at the earliest. It's going to take at least a week to sort things out I guess. Our intention is to visit Portugal in a two weeks time, so we're keeping everything crossed for then. At our local East Midlands Airport they're using the time to re-mark the runway and do all those jobs you couldn't do with planes landing. We don't get much noise, but it's really quiet. Quieter than usual that is, but the sun's shining and we're out eating in the garden again. Take care and see you soon xx


----------

